# hauptschalter Türeinbau zulässig?



## mertens2 (10 April 2005)

Hallo, 

ich hab irgendwie im hinterkopf, das hauptschalter für türeinbau nicht mehr zulässig sind, sondern nur noch auf montageplatte und dann mit türkupplungsdrehgriff. Weiss jemand wo sowas steht? Gilt das nur ab gewissem strom?

gruß und dank


----------



## zotos (10 April 2005)

Ich weis keine Offizielle Quelle bin aber schon bei manch einem Kunden auf eigene Vorschriften getroffen.


----------



## Daniel B (10 April 2005)

Hi , davon habe ich noch nie gehört , ich baue meine Schalter zumindest bis 63 A alle in Türen ein. Ob es Sinn macht einen 125 A Schalter in eine Türe einzubauen und dann 6 70mm² Drähte durch Schläuche zu führen musst du aber selber entscheiden.

Greetz Daniel


----------



## edi (10 April 2005)

Hallo,

von einer Vorschrift die das verbietet habe ich auch noch nichts gehört.
Wenn dem so wäre würde wohl kein Anbieter mehr Schalter für den
direkten Fronteinbau anbieten.
Wie bereits oben erwähnt wird es bei größeren Querschnitten sicherlich schwer . Da spielen dann auch gegebenenfalls die zulässigen Biegeradien
eine Rolle.

edi


----------



## waro-msr (10 April 2005)

schließe mich an.
bis 63A bauen wir in die tür, drüber (logischerweise) auf die platte.
eine vorschrift dagegen ist mir auch nicht bekannt.


----------



## mertens2 (10 April 2005)

edi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> von einer Vorschrift die das verbietet habe ich auch noch nichts gehört.
> Wenn dem so wäre würde wohl kein Anbieter mehr Schalter für den
> ...



naja, man kann solche schalter ja auch in die seitenwand setzen...


----------



## Anonymous (6 Mai 2005)

Der Tüv Südwest (Ulm) hat den Hauptschalter in der Türe bei einer Maschine von uns vor kurzem bemängelt. Ihm hat es nicht gefallen, daß der Schalter in der Türe eingebaut war. Der Schalter war direkt in die Türe eingebaut und sollte dem Tüv-Prüfer nach auf die Montageplatte kommen und mit entsprechender Verlängerung auf einen Knebel in der Türe geführt werden. Ich weiß leider nicht mehr auswendig mit welcher Begründung. Ich habe schon desöfteren erlebt daß aber eine solche Verlängerungskonstruktion noch schlechter ist als ein in die Tür eingebauter Schalter, einmal an der Schaltschranktür entsprechend gezerrt (und vergessen den Schalter auszuschalten), schon hängt die Verlängerung herunter. Wehe wenn der Schaltschrank wieder geschlossen wird und die defekte Verlängerung vergessen wird: Hauptschalter ohne Funktion.


----------



## Ralle (6 Mai 2005)

Ja, die Verlängerungen sind Müll, hängen runter, sind kaum montierbar und zum Schluß einfach nicht mehr im Schrank drin, so daß der Hauptschalter überhaupt nicht mehr funktioniert. Was denken die TÜV-Leute sich dabei?


----------



## old_willi (6 Mai 2005)

Hallo,
man kann einen Hauptschalter überall hinbauen wo er zugänglich ist. Wenn er hinter einer Schranktüre (ohne Türkupplung ) sitzt darf er nur nicht Not-Aus Funktion haben.
Es ist die BGV A3 zu beachten. Alle spannungsführenden Teile dürfen nicht direkt zugänglich sein.

Das entfällt bei einer Türkupplung mit Verriegelung. Jetzt kann man die Tür nur öffnen bei ausgeschaltetem Hauptschalter. Es brauchen nur noch die Klemmen vor dem Hauptschalter abgedeckt werden und als Spannungsführend gekennzeichnet. Gilt auch für Fremdspannungen (z.B. USV- Spannung).
Wenn schon Türkupplung dann ohne Verlängerung. Besser den Schalter auf der MP höher setzen.
Gruß Wilfried


----------



## Anonymous (6 Mai 2005)

Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, die Verlängerungen sind Müll, hängen runter, sind kaum montierbar und zum Schluß einfach nicht mehr im Schrank drin, so daß der Hauptschalter überhaupt nicht mehr funktioniert. Was denken die TÜV-Leute sich dabei?



Ne...kann ich echt nicht behaupten.
Solche Haupschalter muss man natürlich auch richtig einbauen können  :roll:


----------



## old_willi (6 Mai 2005)

Hallo lieber Gast,

gilt die Aussage für alle Fabrikate ( dann werden unsere Monteure entlassen ), oder hast du ein bestimmtes (welches) im Auge.

Bei einem 600mm tiefen Schrank ist die Verlängerung für einen 63A Schalter ca. 350mm lang. Zusätzlich ist noch das Passstück angebaut. Bei den mir bekannten Fabrikaten hängen die Sch..dinger immer daneben.
Aber es gilt die Weisheit:
Man kann alt werden wie ne Kuh, man lernt immer noch dazu.  
Gruß Wilfried


----------



## Oberchefe (7 Mai 2005)

> Solche Haupschalter muss man natürlich auch richtig einbauen können



Den kannst Du noch so richtig einbauen, sobald der die Tür bei eingeschaltetem Schalter verriegelt und es zerrt einer richtig an der Tür, gibt was nach.


----------



## smoe (9 Mai 2005)

Bei größeren Leistungen mach ich es so.
Der Schalter wird auf die Montageplatte im Schrank montiert. Die Schranktür bekommt vor dem Schalter einen Ausschnitt. Genau hinter dem Türausschnitt wird eine Platte montiert auf der der Schaltergriff (mit Stange zum Schalter) sitzt. Leider ist so der Schrank nicht mehr dicht. Deshalb wird vor dem Türausschnitt (wo der Schaltergriff durchschaut) ein Klarsichtfenster zum öffnen montiert.
Ist etwas Arbeit aber eine saubere funktionelle Sache.

smoe


----------



## ralfm (10 Mai 2005)

smoe schrieb:
			
		

> Bei größeren Leistungen mach ich es so.
> Der Schalter wird auf die Montageplatte im Schrank montiert. Die Schranktür bekommt vor dem Schalter einen Ausschnitt. Genau hinter dem Türausschnitt wird eine Platte montiert auf der der Schaltergriff (mit Stange zum Schalter) sitzt. Leider ist so der Schrank nicht mehr dicht. Deshalb wird vor dem Türausschnitt (wo der Schaltergriff durchschaut) ein Klarsichtfenster zum öffnen montiert.
> Ist etwas Arbeit aber eine saubere funktionelle Sache.
> 
> smoe


Hallo,
das heißt, man kann die Schaltschranktür öffnen bei eingeschaltetem Hauptschalter?
Grüße
ralfm


----------



## lefrog (11 Mai 2005)

...kurze frage... 
spielt es überhaupt eine rolle ob sich die türe öffnen lässt wenn der hauptschalter eingeschaltet ist? ich meine wie will man das verhindern wenn der hauptschalter in die seitenwand montiert ist?


----------



## smoe (1 Juni 2005)

ralfm schrieb:
			
		

> das heißt, man kann die Schaltschranktür öffnen bei eingeschaltetem Hauptschalter?
> Grüße
> ralfm


 Ja die Tür kann man öffnen ohne das ausgeschaltet ist. Das ist auch gut so. Die stromführenden Teile im Inneren sind ja alle abgedeckt.

smoe


----------



## Oberchefe (8 Juni 2005)

so, jetzt habe ich doch mal nachgeschaut, die Begründung war:

Der Hauptschalter ist an die Schaltschranktür montiert. Entsprechend EN 60 204-1 Kap. 12.2.1 dürfen an Schaltschranktüren nur Geräte für Bedienung, Anzeige, Messung und Kühlung montiert werden.


----------



## old_willi (9 Juni 2005)

Hallo Oberchefe,
die EN60204 gilt nur für Maschinen (VDE 0113). Nach VDE 0100 ist mir so eine Vorschrift nicht bekannt.
Aber die EN60204 ist für mich an der Stelle auch nicht eindeutig. Da heißt es:

10.7 Geräte für das Stillsetzen im Notfall
10.7.1 Anordnung
Geräte für das Stillsetzen im Notfall müssen leicht erreichbar sein.
Geräte für das Stillsetzen im Notfall müssen an jedem Bedienstand sowie an anderen Orten, wo die Einleitung eines Stillsetzens im Notfall erforderlich sein kann, vorhanden sein.

Wenn mein Haupstschalter auch Not-Aus Funktion hat ist er ein Bediengerät und muss in die Türe zu den anderen Bediengeräten.

Ich verstehe die Vorschrift so, dass Schaltgeräte wie Schütze oder Leistungsschalter (ohne Handantrieb) mit Fernbetätigung nichts auf der Türe verloren haben.  
Für mich ist ein Motorschutzschalter oder Sicherungsautomat auch ein Bediengerät und könnte somit in der Türe eingebaut werden.
Vielleicht kennt jemand ja eine Stelle wo man den Begriff "Geräte für Bedienung" festgelegt hat, damit meine Hauptschalter weiter in der Türe eingebaut werden.

Gruß Wilfried


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 Juni 2006)

Tja.. Ich steh jetzt vor einem ähnlichen Problem. Ich möchte in eine Schaltschranktür einen "Wartungsschalter" einbauen. Dieser Schalter schaltet einen gewissen Bereich der Anlage ab um gefahrlos Wartungsarbeiten durchführen zu können. Es ist keine Not-Aus-Funktion vorgesehen. Der Schalter ist also schwarz.

Gilt das als Bedienelement ?
Darf ich das in die Schaltschranktür einbauen ?

Axel


----------



## afk (7 Juni 2006)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:
			
		

> Gilt das als Bedienelement ?
> Darf ich das in die Schaltschranktür einbauen ?


Bei uns ist der Wartungsschalter (Schlüsselschalter) normalerweise in der Schaltschranktür eingebaut, schließlich muß er ja vom Wartungspersonal bedient werden, also ist er auch ein Bedienelement.  


Gruß Axel


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 Juni 2006)

Hallo Axel.

Unserer Wartungsschalter schaltet die 400V direkt ab. Ist also irgendwie schon ein Hauptschalter aber irgendwie auch nicht ;-)

Ob das bemängelt wird hängt wohl von der Laune des Prüfers ab :twisted: 

Gruss

Axel


----------



## Betriebelektriker28 (9 Juni 2006)

old_willi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> man kann einen Hauptschalter überall hinbauen wo er zugänglich ist. Wenn er hinter einer Schranktüre (ohne Türkupplung ) sitzt darf er nur nicht Not-Aus Funktion haben.
> Es ist die BGV A3 zu beachten. Alle spannungsführenden Teile dürfen nicht direkt zugänglich sein.
> 
> ...




Diese seit einigen Jahren verwendete "Technik" mit den türeverriegelnden Schaltern ist der dümmste Mist der mir je untergekommen ist !!

Das einzige was dadurch erreicht wurde ist nämlich das 90% der Türen entweder nicht vernünftig zu sind ,oder die Schalter gleich garnicht mehr funktionieren........

Die Leute die Störungen in so einem Schaltschrank suchen müssen ,demontieren dann nämlich oft die Kupplungsstücke und werfen sie ganz weit weg........:-( (nicht alle ,aber einer im Betrieb reicht ja schon)

Hab mich selber schon oft über diesen Mist geärgert !
Weil oft nach dem auschalten des Hauptschalters der Fehler gar nicht mehr nachvollziehbar ist ,bzw das Anfahren der Anlage sehr zeitaufwendig.....usw !

Das Beste war aber die Maschine die sich den Hauptschalter selbst rausgeschmissen hat sobald man den Schaltschrank geöffnet hat......(über einen Türschalter)

Sowas HIRNVERBRANNTES !!Sowas kann ja echt nur ein Arschloch gesetzlich vorschreiben !

So das wars ,jetzt gehts mir besser......


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Juni 2006)

Wir haben an einer Anlage ca. 20m Schaltschränke.... das ist das mit dem verriegelten Hauptschalter eh Quatsch...


----------



## pupepumper (6 Juli 2006)

*Hauptschalter in der Tür*

Mache ich bei unseren Schränken nur noch bis 4qmm Anschlußquerschnitt. Das Leitungspaket wird sonst so steif, daß es einem Monteur bei der Arbeit die Tür in den Rücken schlägt. Also Hauptschalter auf die Montageplatte und bei der Verlängerung muß der Mechaniker halt lernen, daß ein Millimeter auch ein Maß ist. Mit den Hauptschaltern und Bausätzen von Klöckner-Möller habe ich ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht. (Schleichwerb...)

Gruß Frank


----------



## Ralle (7 Juli 2006)

Ist zwar etwas spät, aber Betriebelektriker28 spricht mit aus dem Herzen, die Dinger gehen schneller kaputt, als man "Halt" sagen kann wenn jemand an der Tür rumreißt. Die Fehlersuche wird damit bei kleinen Schaltschränken unmöglich, da man erst ausschalten muß.


----------



## maxi (7 Juli 2006)

Hallo alle,

warum muss der im Industriebereich abschalten beim tür öffnen?
In der VDE 113 finde ich nichts dazu.
Bestimmte Bauhöhen etc. müssen eingehalten werden.

Wo steht den etwas dazu was ich auf dir Rückseite einer Türe bauen darf? Ist mir nix bekannt. 

Ich persönlich halte es immer so: Es muss 100% sicher sein und den Vorschriften entsprechen, aber auch nicht bzw. nichts mehr. 

Da in einen Schaltschrank eh nur Fachkräfte dürfen, sehe ich keien Sinn daran das der Hauptschalter beim öffnen der Türe selbstätig wird.

Hoffe ist vielleicht bissel hilfreich, und schönes Wochenende euch allen.


----------



## Stefan B. (5 August 2006)

Hallo.

Will auch etwas Senf dazugeben.
Also ich habe bis jetzt noch keine Antriebskonstruktion gefunden, die was taugt. Den größten Schrott hat ein namhafter großer deutscher Hersteller.....Es gibt zwar ein paar gute Ansätze, aber meist steckt der "Kopf" in der Tür und das Restlichen Gestänge macht meist "Aua" [Meistens am Kopf ;-))]. 

Also wir bauen bis 16mm² in die Tür, bis 50 mm² in die Seitenwand und größer halt mit Gestänge auf die Montageplatte. Es sei denn, ein Kunde
wünscht sich das anders..... So sind wir bis jetzt gut gefahren....

Grüße aus Oberfranken - Stefan


----------



## Andy Latte (5 August 2006)

*Hs*

Theoretisch kann man in auch an den Sockel machen... Spaß bei Seite... warum sollte man ihn nicht an der Tür anbringen?  Wird schon jahrelang so gemacht...


----------



## Raydien (5 August 2006)

Solange Tür geerdet ist isses OK


----------



## Basco (19 Juli 2007)

Also wir bauen alle Hauptschalter auf die Montageplatte.
Egal ob 20A oder 400A. Wir haben auch mittlerweile 2 Hersteller gefunden die ein taugliches System für Ihre Betätigung haben. Die System mit den zusammensteckbaren Kunstoffachsen sind aber wirklich nicht prall. Das geht vielleicht bei 250mmtiefen Schränken, aber dadrüber.... 
Die von uns eingesetzten Schalter haben eine Aluminium Achse, die im Schalter geklemmt wird. An dem Knebel wird dann hinten eine "Einführungshilfen" angebracht die die Achse beim Schließen in den Knebel einfädelt. Die Aluminiumachse hängt selten herunter und ist recht stabil.

Gruss Sven


----------



## Sockenralf (19 Juli 2007)

Hallo,

dann will ich auch mal "leichenfleddern": 

In unserem Pflichtenheft (wir sind immer AG) steht drinn, daß der Hauptschalter gefälligst in die Seitenwand zu montieren ist, denn da ist die Gefahr, daß sich der fehlersuchende Elektriker das Auge ausstößt oder sein edelstes Körperteil anhaut einfach weg.

MfG


----------



## BodyKra (19 Juli 2007)

*Erfahrungsbericht*

Hallo,

Ich habe schon Anlagen installiert da war jeder freie Platz in den Schaltschränken belegt d.H. Es waren auch Relais/Schütze und große Danfoss FU´s innen auf die Schranktüren verbaut worden.

Gruß Andy:sm24:


----------



## Werner54 (19 Juli 2007)

*Universaleinbau*

Hallo,

es gibt keine Lösung zum Hauptschaltereinbau ohne Vor- oder Nachteile.
Beim seitlichen Anbau ist der Schalter im Regal oder sonstwie im Weg, auf der Montageplatte stört das dolchartige Betätigungs-Verlängerungs-Element und direkt in der Tür hängen dann diese armdicken Zöpfe herum.
Warum allerdings beim Öffnen des Schaltschranks zwangsläufig z.B. die Klimaanlage der kompletten Halle stillgesetzt werden muß, habe ich noch nie verstanden.


----------



## BodyKra (19 Juli 2007)

> Warum allerdings beim Öffnen des Schaltschranks zwangsläufig z.B. die Klimaanlage der kompletten Halle stillgesetzt werden muß, habe ich noch nie verstanden.


 
das ist die dümmste funktion die ich kenne. ich arbeite in der Backwarenindustrie und wenn dort ein fehler in der anlage auftritt dann kann nicht einfach die steuerung ausgehen denn das hätte die folge das der Backofen zerstört wird.Mein Fazit sowas ist vieleicht sicher aber Müll!!!


Gruß Andy:sm24:


----------



## TommyG (19 Juli 2007)

Gut zu verstehen,

so denk ich eigentlich auf. Und dann kommt da der Kunde, imho Frankreich, Italien oder so, der kriegt voll die Panik, weil mann das Ding aufbekommt wenn da Spannung drauf ist..

aktuell wird bei uns Siemens verbaut, Schaltelement im Schrank, fingersicher, Knopf vorne in der Tür, wenn gewünscht mit interlock.

Greetz


----------



## mclear (19 Juli 2007)

Hallo!

Damit der Thread noch länger wird...

Wir setzen Hauptschalter aller Art ein und zwar je nach den örtlichen Gegebenheiten. Wenn der Schalter in der Tür sitzen muss, verwenden wir die Handhebelschalter, welche frei auf das Schaltgestänge aufgerastet werden können. Das heißt also wenn ich die Tür öffnen will bleibt der Betriebszustand der Anlage wie er ist. Der einzige Nachteil bei dieser Variante ist, wenn jemand den Schalter AUS schaltet (Stellung Waagerecht) und dann die Tür öffnet, kann es passieren, dass der Hebel in der Tür von allein wieder in die Senkrechte rutscht (Tür unachtsam zu und...). Das hat manchmal schon zu leichten Irritationen geführt, wenn die Anlage offensichtlich in Vollem Betrieb ist aber der HAuptschalter in Stellung OFF vorzufinden ist.

Ein Verantwortungsvoller  Monteur achtet jedoch beim Einschalten auf das korrekte Einrasten... meistens 

Gruß mclear


----------



## Basco (20 Juli 2007)

Wir setzen Hauptsächlich Schalter von Sälzer (bis 125A) und von Möller (Baureihe NZM) ein. Bei Platinenmontage haben wir 2 Typen von Kraus & Naimer. Bei allen Schaltern kann die Türverriegelung bei eingeschaltetem Hauptschalter deaktiviert werden. Wenn wir den Schaltschrank ausliefern ist die Verriegelung immer aktiv, aber mir ist keine Anlage bekannt bei der das so geblieben ist. Wozu halte ich auch alles im Schaltschrank fingersicher wenn ich den dann doch nicht eingeschaltet öffnen darf? 

Übrigens, leider bekommen wir für Platinenmontage nur Hauptschalter bis 32A.
Kennt von Euch vielleicht jemand einen Hersteller der Hauptschalter zum direkten Einlöten grösser als 32A anbietet?

Gruss Sven


----------



## Oberchefe (20 Juli 2007)

> Kennt von Euch vielleicht jemand einen Hersteller der Hauptschalter zum direkten Einlöten grösser als 32A anbietet?



ich weiß ja nicht über welche Leiterbahnen der Strom fließen soll?


----------



## Basco (24 Juli 2007)

Also 100A sind über Leiterbahnen eigentlich kein Problem. Es sind dann zwar Leiterbahnen mit bis zu 210µm, aber das ist ohne weiteres realisierbar.
Das Problem liegt an den Lötstellen. dort muss die Leistung möglichst auf mehrere Anschlußstifte aufgeteilt werden. Zur Zeit sind wir aber durch die Hauptschalter auf max. 50A begrenzt.

Gruss Sven


----------



## knabi (24 Juli 2007)

Bis 63A bauen wir direkt in die Schaltschranktür (Es sei denn, es ist vorher klar,daß die Bedienelemente in eine Seitenwand können,weil das Projekt bei Schaltschrankfertigung komplett geplant ist - aber wann kommt das schon vor ) .

Ansonsten wird der Hauptschalter erhöht auf der Montageplatte angebracht, das verkürzt die Schaltachse und macht die Sache eigentlich gut handlebar...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## BUKO (15 September 2020)

In der EN 60204-1:2019 (2018) Kapitel 11 Schaltgeräte: Anordnung, Befestigung und Gehäuse seht folgendes in Abschnitt 11.2.1:
​_„Geräte, außer solche für Bedienung, Anzeige, Messung und Kühlung, dürfen nicht an Türen und an abnehmbaren Zugangsabdeckungen von Gehäusen angebracht sein.“
_
Somit ist ein Hauptschalter mit integrierte Netztrenneinrichtung nach EN 60204-1:2019 nicht an der Tür zulässig.

Sitzt jetzt die Netztrenneinrichtung (Schaltgerät) auf der Montageplatte und eine Achse führt zum in der Tür eingebauten Drehgriff, gilt der Drehgriff dann als Bedienteil und wäre somit nach 11.2.1 zulässig.

Viele Grüße
Buko​


----------



## electronics1 (19 September 2020)

Die Handhabe des Hauptschalters dient der Bedienung desselben, also darf er auch in der Schranktür montiert werden. Wenn der Kontaktblock bauartbedingt nicht von der Handhabe getrennt montiert werden kann, dann hängt er eben an der Türinnenseite dran.
Wir bringen bei der Türentriegelung immer ein Hinweisschild an ("Vor dem Öffnen der Tür Hauptschalter AUS!", oder "Turn main switch OFF before opening!".


----------



## Blockmove (20 September 2020)

BUKO schrieb:


> In der EN 60204-1:2019 (2018) Kapitel 11 Schaltgeräte: Anordnung, Befestigung und Gehäuse seht folgendes in Abschnitt 11.2.1:
> ​_„Geräte, außer solche für Bedienung, Anzeige, Messung und Kühlung, dürfen nicht an Türen und an abnehmbaren Zugangsabdeckungen von Gehäusen angebracht sein.“
> _
> Somit ist ein Hauptschalter mit integrierte Netztrenneinrichtung nach EN 60204-1:2019 nicht an der Tür zulässig.
> ...



Ich hab vor ca. 2 Jahren bei Siemens nachgefragt.
Aussage der Hotline war:
Der Hauptschalter wird von Hand betätigt, somit zählt er zur Betätigung und somit zulässig.

Nachdem die Hauptschalter zum Türeinbau bei allen Herstellern immer noch im Programm sind, denke ich, dass diese Aussage passt.


----------



## Captain Future (20 September 2020)

Geil.... seit 2005 immer wieder Träumer die den Hauptschalter aus der Tür verbannen wollen.
Ich glaube das man bei Siemens die EN viel genauer betrachtet als das einer von uns hier macht.

Bis 250A gibt es diese Hauptschalter für die Tür.... OK bei uns ist bei 100A das Ende erreicht... dann kommt der Hauptschalter auf die Montageplatte oder in die Seitenwand. 
Da wir auch immer wieder über diesen Kram in der Firma diskutieren ist unsere Anfrage beim Siemens-Support aus Feb. 2020


----------



## Blockmove (20 September 2020)

Captain Future schrieb:


> OK bei uns ist bei 100A das Ende erreicht



Bei uns auch


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 September 2020)

Warum muss so ein Hauptschalter in die Tür und dann noch bis 100A,
werde ich wohl nie verstehen?!


----------



## Safety (20 September 2020)

Der von BUKO aufgeführte Satz aus der 2019 Norm ist auch in der Vorgänger Norm enthalten.
Also warum sollte dieser Satz nun diesen neuen Sachverhalt rechtfertigen?


----------



## Blockmove (20 September 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Warum muss so ein Hauptschalter in die Tür und dann noch bis 100A,
> werde ich wohl nie verstehen?!



Türeinbau ist einfacher als Montageplatte und Betätigung in der Tür.
Seitenwand passt bei uns oft auch nicht, da wir da meist Steckerhaube haben.


----------



## Captain Future (20 September 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Warum muss so ein Hauptschalter in die Tür und dann noch bis 100A,
> werde ich wohl nie verstehen?!



Weil ein Hauptschalter auf der Montageplatte wenn man es nett macht Platz benötigt.
Bis 100A ist das alles kein Problem.

Wir setzen auch Klemmen in der Einspeisung wo viele direkt am Hauptschalter anschließen.... Naja ist halt eine Geschmacksfrage


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 September 2020)

Ja Geschmackssache, nicht meiner,  wenn der Platz für den Hauptschalter nicht
reicht, ist bei der Planung etwas gewaltig Schief gelaufen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 September 2020)

So sieht zb ein Anschluss für einen Hauptschalter 63A bei mir aus.


----------



## Blockmove (21 September 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> So sieht zb ein Anschluss für einen Hauptschalter 63A bei mir aus.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 51098



Ich weiß, ihr verwendet Lütze LSC.
Das ist letztlich eine etwas andere Art Schränke zu bauen.
Wir machen unsere Schränke altmodisch, klassisch und da ist unseren Elektrikern der Türeinbau lieber.
Und bis 100A ist es auch kein Problem mit dem Kabelbaum zur Tür.
Machen auch die meisten unserer Zulieferer so.
Hauptschalter auf der Montageplatte hat oft die „Nebenwirkung“, dass das Öffnen der Tür nur bei ausgeschaltetem HS möglich ist.
Das ist dann der erste Umbau, den unsere Instandhaltung vom Lieferanten fordert. Gab schon heftige Diskussionen.
Manche Lieferanten aus Südeuropa verbauen da sogar extra Türschalter und Unterspannungsauslöser.

Gruß 
Blockmove


----------



## Captain Future (21 September 2020)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Weil ein Hauptschalter auf der Montageplatte wenn man es nett macht Platz benötigt.
> Bis 100A ist das alles kein Problem.
> 
> Wir setzen auch Klemmen in der Einspeisung wo viele direkt am Hauptschalter anschließen.... Naja ist halt eine Geschmacksfrage



Mir ist es auch lieber wenn man viel Platz hat aber leider ist es oft eine Vorgabe der Kunden möglichst klein zu bauen.

Lütze LSC ist nichts für mich. Bin mehr der Fan von Kabelkanal (klassisch)
Und den Hauptschalter möchte ich schön mittig in der Tür haben und nicht seitlich versetzt.


----------



## BUKO (21 September 2020)

electronics1 schrieb:


> Die Handhabe des Hauptschalters dient der Bedienung desselben, also darf er auch in der Schranktür montiert werden. Wenn der Kontaktblock bauartbedingt nicht von der Handhabe getrennt montiert werden kann, dann hängt er eben an der Türinnenseite dran.
> Wir bringen bei der Türentriegelung immer ein Hinweisschild an ("Vor dem Öffnen der Tür Hauptschalter AUS!", oder "Turn main switch OFF before opening!".




ich mach es mal einfach, in welcher Norm steht das? 

In der 60204-1 Abschnitt 11.2.1 steht klar definiert, dass so ein Einbau nicht zulässig ist!

Vielleicht verwechselt Siemens und Co. die Norm mit 61439-1 (Niederspannungs- Schaltgerätekombinationen), denn da wird nichts gegen ein Türeinbau der Netztrenneinrichtung geschrieben. 
Somit könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, dass die Verwirrung daher kommt....

Gruß Buko


----------



## Blockmove (21 September 2020)

BUKO schrieb:


> In der 60204-1 Abschnitt 11.2.1 steht klar definiert, dass so ein Einbau nicht zulässig ist!



Das ist deine Interpredation.
Für mich zählt der Hauptschalter zu den Bedienelementen. 
Zumal er bei uns oft auch noch eine Sicherheitsfunktion (Not-Aus) hat.
Am Inhalt des Abschnitt 11.2.1 gab es doch bei der letzten Überarbeitung der 60204 keine Änderung ... Oder ist meinen Kollegen und mir da was entgangen?

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## BUKO (23 September 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Das ist deine Interpredation.
> Für mich zählt der Hauptschalter zu den Bedienelementen.
> Zumal er bei uns oft auch noch eine Sicherheitsfunktion (Not-Aus) hat.
> Am Inhalt des Abschnitt 11.2.1 gab es doch bei der letzten Überarbeitung der 60204 keine Änderung ... Oder ist meinen Kollegen und mir da was entgangen?
> ...



[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif]Der Hauptschalter besteht aus einem Schalt- (Lasttrennung) und einem Bedienelement (die Handhabe) und fällt damit nicht unter ein „Bedienteil“ nach 11.2.1.

*(Deutsche Kommission Elektrotechnik Elektronik Informationstechnik)
**
*
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif]*In dem Unterkomitee „Schutz gegen elektrischen Schlag“ ist die Frage „Ist ein Hauptschalter ein Gerät
für die Bedienung einer Maschine?“ diskutiert worden und nach Ansicht der Experten ist es kein Gerät
für die Bedienung der Maschine.*

Wer will hier noch gegen die Experten argumentieren?

Gruß Buko
[/FONT]

[/FONT]


----------



## Heinileini (23 September 2020)

BUKO schrieb:


> Wer will hier noch gegen die Experten argumentieren?


Sorry, ist OT, aber: Die anderen Experten, naTÜRlich!  Man sagt ja auch "Zwei Ärzte - drei Meinungen." Warum soll das nicht auch für andere Experten gelten?


----------



## Blockmove (23 September 2020)

BUKO schrieb:


> [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif]Der Hauptschalter besteht aus einem Schalt- (Lasttrennung) und einem Bedienelement (die Handhabe) und fällt damit nicht unter ein „Bedienteil“ nach 11.2.1.
> 
> *(Deutsche Kommission Elektrotechnik Elektronik Informationstechnik)
> **
> ...



Jeder Siemens oder Eaton Schalter oder Taster ist genauso aufgebaut. Du hast getrennte Schalt- und Betätigungselemente ... Somit auch kein Türeinbau zulässig?
Ein Hauptschalter ist bei vielen Anlagen auch ein Sicherheitselement und die zählen - meines Wissens - zu den Bedienelementen.

Also ich argumentiere gerne auch mal gegen Experten


----------



## BUKO (23 September 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Jeder Siemens oder Eaton Schalter oder Taster ist genauso aufgebaut. Du hast getrennte Schalt- und Betätigungselemente ... Somit auch kein Türeinbau zulässig?
> Ein Hauptschalter ist bei vielen Anlagen auch ein Sicherheitselement und die zählen - meines Wissens - zu den Bedienelementen.
> 
> Also ich argumentiere gerne auch mal gegen Experten




Ja aber diese Hauptschalter sind für Gehäuseaufbauten und ähnliches gedacht oder auch alle andere Bereiche die nicht die EN 60204-1 verwenden, wie z.B. EN 61439-1 usw.....

Und zum Thema EATON (Statement):

*EATON (Specialist EngineerSolution Architect – Mitglied DKE Arbeitskreis AK 225):*
Hauptschalter an der Tür nicht zulässig!

[FONT="Arial","sans-serif"][/FONT]

*IFA, Maschinensicherheit, IndustrialSecurity und Implantate:*
Hauptschalter an der Tür nicht zulässig!



Gruß Buko


----------



## SPS-freak1 (23 September 2020)

Guten Abend,

Ich denke, dass diese Diskussion doch etwas an den Haaren herbei gezogen ist. Es gibt hierfür sicherlich diese Empfehlungen der Experten wann der Hauptschalter wo einzubauen ist. Ich sehe das allerdings so, dass doch der gesunde Menschenverstand einen sagen sollte, dass man einen Hauptschalter für >100A nicht mehr in die Tür einbaut,  schon alleine weil die Zuleitungen einfach zu starr werden diese an die Tür zu führen. Bei 6 mm² oder ähnlichem ist das noch alles kein Problem und des weiteren muss es doch erstmal einen "Unfall" geben wo dann dieser Punkt relevant wird. Da gibt es doch bei Maschinen und Anlagen viel schlimmere Dinge als die Einbaulage eines Hauptschalters. Kann mir denn jemand sagen, worin die Gefahr besteht,  wenn der Hauptschalter in der Tür eingebaut ist? Bevor nur die betreffenden Normen zitiert werden?
Danke und einen schönen Abend 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A600FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## BUKO (23 September 2020)

SPS-freak1 schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> Ich denke, dass diese Diskussion doch etwas an den Haaren herbei gezogen ist. Es gibt hierfür sicherlich diese Empfehlungen der Experten wann der Hauptschalter wo einzubauen ist. Ich sehe das allerdings so, dass doch der gesunde Menschenverstand einen sagen sollte, dass man einen Hauptschalter für >100A nicht mehr in die Tür einbaut,  schon alleine weil die Zuleitungen einfach zu starr werden diese an die Tür zu führen. Bei 6 mm² oder ähnlichem ist das noch alles kein Problem und des weiteren muss es doch erstmal einen "Unfall" geben wo dann dieser Punkt relevant wird. Da gibt es doch bei Maschinen und Anlagen viel schlimmere Dinge als die Einbaulage eines Hauptschalters. Kann mir denn jemand sagen, worin die Gefahr besteht,  wenn der Hauptschalter in der Tür eingebaut ist? Bevor nur die betreffenden Normen zitiert werden?
> Danke und einen schönen Abend
> ...



Mit dieser Maßnahme soll neben den Risiko des elektrischen Schlages am Schalter selbst u.a. auch das Risiko eines Störlichtbogens minimiert werden. Im Allgemeinen geht man davon aus, dass die Anlage spannungsfrei ist, wenn die Netztrenneinrichtung auf AUS steht – aber an den Einspeiseklemmen der Netztrenneinrichtung steht die Versorgungsspannung immer noch an! Das Risiko einer Berührung oder eines Querkurzschlusses ist natürlich höher wenn der Hauptstrom in die Tür geführt wird als wenn der Hauptstrom in der Verdrahtungsebene im Schaltschrank verbleibt. Der Querschnitt spielt dabei eine andere Rolle...

Das ist die Begründung!

Gruß Buko


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (23 September 2020)

BUKO schrieb:


> Mit dieser Maßnahme soll neben den Risiko des elektrischen Schlages am Schalter selbst u.a. auch das Risiko eines Störlichtbogens minimiert werden. Im Allgemeinen gehen Bediener davon aus, dass die Anlage spannungsfrei ist, wenn die Netztrenneinrichtung auf AUS steht – aber an den Einspeiseklemmen der Netztrenneinrichtung steht die Versorgungsspannung immer noch an! Das Risiko einer Berührung oder eines Querkurzschlusses ist natürlich höher wenn der Hauptstrom in die Tür geführt wird als wenn der Hauptstrom in der Verdrahtungsebene im Schaltschrank verbleibt. Der Querschnitt spielt dabei eine andere Rolle...



Der Schaltschrank darf doch nur von einer Elektrofachkraft, und nicht von einem normalen Bediener geöffnet werden. Wie gelangt dann der Bediener an die Einspeiseklemmen der Netztrenneinrichtung?


----------



## BUKO (23 September 2020)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Der Schaltschrank darf doch nur von einer Elektrofachkraft, und nicht von einem normalen Bediener geöffnet werden. Wie gelangt dann der Bediener an die Einspeiseklemmen der Netztrenneinrichtung?



Damit ist jede Person gemeint, ebenso auch eine Elektrofachkraft!
Mit dem Hauptschalter wird ebenso die Maschine bedient, demnach gestartet.

Bei einer Montage auf der Türe ist die Zuleitung zu dem Hauptschalter weiterhin unter Spannung und damit selbst bei ausgeschaltetem Zustand eine potentielle Gefährung für die Elektrofachkraft. 
Die Erklärung zur Gefahr siehe oben!


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (23 September 2020)

BUKO schrieb:


> Damit ist jede Person gemeint, ebenso auch eine Elektrofachkraft!



Nachdem jemand auf einen Beitrag geantwortet hat, den betroffenen Punkt ohne Kommentar zu bereinigen, finde ich unlauter.

Ich erkenne aber durchaus die Gefahr mit dem Hauptschalter in der Tür an, denn ich stand auch schon mal "in" einem Schaltschrank mit Hauptschalter in der Tür, und bei einer Windböe hatte ich die Tür+Schalter im Rücken. Zum Glück waren die Klemmen aber extra isoliert / berührungsgeschützt. Letztenendes sehe ich den Fehler aber bei mir.


----------



## BUKO (23 September 2020)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Nachdem jemand auf einen Beitrag geantwortet hat, den betroffenen Punkt ohne Kommentar zu bereinigen, finde ich unlauter.
> 
> Ich erkenne aber durchaus die Gefahr mit dem Hauptschalter in der Tür an, denn ich stand auch schon mal "in" einem Schaltschrank mit Hauptschalter in der Tür, und bei einer Windböe hatte ich die Tür+Schalter im Rücken. Zum Glück waren die Klemmen aber extra isoliert / berührungsgeschützt. Letztenendes sehe ich den Fehler aber bei mir.



Damit keine Verwirrung entsteht, habe ich das sofort geändert. Und im Zitat sieht man ja noch wie es im Original lautete...
Das ist nicht die einzige Gefahr, wieso weshalb wurde bereits erläutert...


----------



## BUKO (24 September 2020)

Wenn selbst EATON einen Hauptschalter mit Netztrenneinrichtung an der Türe nicht erlaubt, wieso wird hier noch nach Schlupflöcher gesucht, die leider so nicht wirklich existieren?


----------



## Blockmove (24 September 2020)

Das Thema bewegliche Leitung, möglicher Querschluss und Spannung vor Hauptschalter haben wir betrachtet und durch Maßnahmen minimiert.


----------



## BUKO (24 September 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Das Thema bewegliche Leitung, möglicher Querschluss und Spannung vor Hauptschalter haben wir betrachtet und durch Maßnahmen minimiert.



Die Risikobeurteilung würde ich gerne sehen ;-)


----------



## knabi (24 September 2020)

BUKO schrieb:


> Wer will hier noch gegen die Experten argumentieren?



Mal abgesehen von der Tatsache, daß die Bezeichnung "Experte" wirklich inflationär benutzt wird (siehe Corona - wieviele "Experten" da plötzlich überall auftauchen und alles wissen) - das Problem mit diesen sogenannten Experten ist doch meist, daß ihnen jeglicher Bezug zur Praxis fehlt. Da wird in den Gremien hoch- und runterdiskutiert, vielleicht sollten die Herren (und Damen?) mal ein Praktikum machen, damit sie wissen, wovon sie reden.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## BUKO (24 September 2020)

knabi schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen von der Tatsache, daß die Bezeichnung "Experte" wirklich inflationär benutzt wird (siehe Corona - wieviele "Experten" da plötzlich überall auftauchen und alles wissen) - das Problem mit diesen sogenannten Experten ist doch meist, daß ihnen jeglicher Bezug zur Praxis fehlt. Da wird in den Gremien hoch- und runterdiskutiert, vielleicht sollten die Herren (und Damen?) mal ein Praktikum machen, damit sie wissen, wovon sie reden.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Holger



Schlechter Vergleich...

Da sitzen alle Branchen zusammen wie z.B. Siemens, TÜV, EATON, PILZ, VDMA, Daimler, BEA, IFA, BGN, BGHM, Heidelberger Druckmaschinen....  und die einigen sich mit einer Lösung!

Und die Herren und Damen jetzt mit Corona Experten zu vergleichen ist jetzt sehr unpassend gewählt, da Erfahrung mit Unwissenheit von etwas neuem nicht vermischt werden kann.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 September 2020)

knabi schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen von der Tatsache, daß die Bezeichnung "Experte" wirklich inflationär benutzt wird (siehe Corona - wieviele "Experten" da plötzlich überall auftauchen und alles wissen) - das Problem mit diesen sogenannten Experten ist doch meist, daß ihnen jeglicher Bezug zur Praxis fehlt. Da wird in den Gremien hoch- und runterdiskutiert, vielleicht sollten die Herren (und Damen?) mal ein Praktikum machen, damit sie wissen, wovon sie reden.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Holger



Ja, Experten gibt es viele. Wenn ich manche Firmen sehe wo ich hinkomme. Da werden Mitarbeiter zum 5 Tageskurs zum TÜV geschickt und
sind auf einmal sogenannte "Experten" für Arbeitssicherheit oder sonst was.

Und wenn man dann mal 3 verschiedene von denen fragt bekommt man 3 grundverschiedene Antworten.


----------



## knabi (24 September 2020)

BUKO schrieb:


> Schlechter Vergleich...
> 
> Da sitzen alle Branchen zusammen wie z.B. Siemens, TÜV, EATON, PILZ, VDMA, Daimler, BEA, IFA, BGN, BGHM, Heidelberger Druckmaschinen....  und die einigen sich mit einer Lösung!
> 
> Und die Herren und Damen jetzt mit Corona Experten zu vergleichen ist jetzt sehr unpassend gewählt, da Erfahrung mit Unwissenheit von etwas neuem nicht vermischt werden kann.



Wenn das mal so wäre, dann würde ich Dir ja zustimmen. Aber wo ist denn diese Lösung? Es wird eine "Wischi-Waschi"-Norm nach der nächsten verabschiedet, wieder zurückgezogen, neu verabschiedet (Ich gebe nur mal ein Stichwort: Brandschutzschalter!). In diesen Normen ist dann so viel Spielraum für Interpretationen, daß letztendlich immer der Ausführende der Dumme ist - er muß das Ganze vor dem Kunden, sich selbst und im Fall des Falles auch noch vor dem Richter ausbaden.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## knabi (24 September 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ja, Experten gibt es viele. Wenn ich manche Firmen sehe wo ich hinkomme. Da werden Mitarbeiter zum 5 Tageskurs zum TÜV geschickt und
> sind auf einmal sogenannte "Experten" für Arbeitssicherheit oder sonst was.
> 
> Und wenn man dann mal 3 verschiedene von denen fragt bekommt man 3 grundverschiedene Antworten.



Ich hatte gerade einen Wisch vom TÜV auf dem Tisch, in dem 3 verschiedene "Seminare" angeboten wurden, die aus dem normalen Hausmeister / Gärtner / GaLa-Bauer innerhalb einer Woche eine EuP für festgelegte Tätigkeiten machen - da frage ich mich, warum der "normale" Elektriker 3,5 Jahre lernen muß.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## BUKO (24 September 2020)

knabi schrieb:


> Wenn das mal so wäre, dann würde ich Dir ja zustimmen. Aber wo ist denn diese Lösung? Es wird eine "Wischi-Waschi"-Norm nach der nächsten verabschiedet, wieder zurückgezogen, neu verabschiedet (Ich gebe nur mal ein Stichwort: Brandschutzschalter!). In diesen Normen ist dann so viel Spielraum für Interpretationen, daß letztendlich immer der Ausführende der Dumme ist - er muß das Ganze vor dem Kunden, sich selbst und im Fall des Falles auch noch vor dem Richter ausbaden.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Holger




Die Norm ist eben nur eine Empfehlung wie man es machen kann und wenn doch anders, sollte es gut überlegt sein um nachhinein eine plausible Erklärung zu haben. 
Dabei sollte natürlich keine zusätzliche Gefahr entstehen.


----------



## knabi (24 September 2020)

BUKO schrieb:


> Damit ist jede Person gemeint, ebenso auch eine Elektrofachkraft!
> Mit dem Hauptschalter wird ebenso die Maschine bedient, demnach gestartet.
> 
> Bei einer Montage auf der Türe ist die Zuleitung zu dem Hauptschalter weiterhin unter Spannung und damit selbst bei ausgeschaltetem Zustand eine potentielle Gefährung für die Elektrofachkraft.
> Die Erklärung zur Gefahr siehe oben!



Wenn schon eine unter Spannung stehende Leitung zum Hauptschalter eine Gefahr für eine Elektrofachkraft darstellt, dann weiß ich echt nicht mehr weiter. Vielleicht sollten wir jedes Werk erstmal abschalten, bevor wir es betreten.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 September 2020)

knabi schrieb:


> Wenn schon eine unter Spannung stehende Leitung zum Hauptschalter eine Gefahr für eine Elektrofachkraft darstellt, dann weiß ich echt nicht mehr weiter. Vielleicht sollten wir jedes Werk erstmal abschalten, bevor wir es betreten.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Holger



Ja, wenn ich mit manchen Sicherheitsmann diskutiere und mir dem seine Forderungen anhöre, dann frage ich mich schon wie
z.B. Kettensägen, Tischkreissägen, Bügeleisen usw. usw. jemals in den öffentlich zugänglichen Verkauf geraten sind.


----------



## knabi (24 September 2020)

BUKO schrieb:


> Die Norm ist eben nur eine Empfehlung wie man es machen kann und wenn doch anders, sollte es gut überlegt sein um nachhinein eine plausible Erklärung zu haben.
> Dabei sollte natürlich keine zusätzliche Gefahr entstehen.



Und genau das ist der wunde Punkt. Es hat keiner dieser Herren in den Kommissionen den A*** in der Hose, zu sagen: "So und nicht anders muß das gemacht werden - Punkt!".
Also empfiehlt mir Deine angesprochene Norm nur, den Hauptschalter nicht in die Tür zu bauen. Worüber reden wir hier?

Gruß

Holger


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 September 2020)

> Bei einer Montage auf der Türe ist die Zuleitung zu dem Hauptschalter  weiterhin unter Spannung und damit selbst bei ausgeschaltetem Zustand  eine potentielle Gefährung für die Elektrofachkraft.



Dann kann ich meine Arbeit auch gleich einstellen. Ich arbeite ständig unter Spannung in Schaltschränken. Gefährdung? Wenn man nicht
weiß was man tut => JA, oder wenn man mal nicht aufpasst... Dann darf ich aber auch kein Auto mehr fahren.


----------



## Blockmove (24 September 2020)

BUKO schrieb:


> Die Risikobeurteilung würde ich gerne sehen ;-)



*Spannungsführende Leitung:*
Gefahr: Stromschlag
Maßnahmen: Fingerschutz, Kennzeichnung, eingeschränkter Personenkreis, Unterweisung

*Bewegliche Leitung*
Gefahr: Kurzschluss, Erdschluss, Lichtbogen
Maßnahmen: Geeignete Leitungen, Geschützte Verlegung, Erdung

*Querschluss*
Gefahr: Keine Abschaltung
Maßnahmen: Getrennte Verlegung zu- und abgehender Leitungen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 September 2020)

BUKO schrieb:


> Da sitzen alle Branchen zusammen wie z.B. Siemens, TÜV, EATON, PILZ, VDMA, Daimler, BEA, IFA, BGN, BGHM, Heidelberger Druckmaschinen....  und die einigen sich mit einer Lösung!



Da bleibt ja auch immer der Beigeschmack, wieviele von denen sind wirklich "Experten" und wieviele sind Lobbyisten. Oder vielleicht beides ( oder gar nichts ).


----------



## BUKO (24 September 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Dann kann ich meine Arbeit auch gleich einstellen. Ich arbeite ständig unter Spannung in Schaltschränken. Gefährdung? Wenn man nicht
> weiß was man tut => JA, oder wenn man mal nicht aufpasst... Dann darf ich aber auch kein Auto mehr fahren.



Somit bräuchten wir keine Leitplanken mehr, kann ja jeder Auto fahren oder?

Wenn man doch eine Gefahr so leicht minimieren kann, was hier ja mit dem Thema Hauptschalter ebenso möglich ist, warum nicht!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 September 2020)

BUKO schrieb:


> Wenn man doch eine Gefahr so leicht minimieren kann, was hier ja mit dem Thema Hauptschalter ebenso möglich ist, warum nicht!



Ich kann beim besten Willen keine Gefahr erkennen. Wir gehen so vor wie von Blockmove beschrieben.


----------



## BUKO (24 September 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ja, wenn ich mit manchen Sicherheitsmann diskutiere und mir dem seine Forderungen anhöre, dann frage ich mich schon wie
> z.B. Kettensägen, Tischkreissägen, Bügeleisen usw. usw. jemals in den öffentlich zugänglichen Verkauf geraten sind.



kann man nicht Vergleichen, da eine andere Norm + Anwendungsfall.
Es geht doch immer darum wie weit man Möglichkeiten hat, Gefahren zu minimieren.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 September 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> *Spannungsführende Leitung:*
> Gefahr: Stromschlag
> Maßnahmen: Fingerschutz, Kennzeichnung, eingeschränkter Personenkreis, Unterweisung
> 
> ...



@BUKO,

dass wolltest du doch mal sehen. Dein Statement dazu?


> Die Risikobeurteilung würde ich gerne sehen


----------



## BUKO (24 September 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich kann beim besten Willen keine Gefahr erkennen. Wir gehen so vor wie von Blockmove beschrieben.



Hat doch keiner Verboten, ist doch nur eine Norm die eine Empfehlung ausspricht ;-)

SIEMENS und BOSCH machen es komischerweise richtig!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 September 2020)

OK, wir nähern uns also langsam von nicht zulässig



BUKO schrieb:


> ....In der 60204-1 Abschnitt 11.2.1 steht klar definiert, dass so ein Einbau nicht zulässig ist!....
> 
> Gruß Buko



zu einer Empfehlung



BUKO schrieb:


> ...Hat doch keiner Verboten, ist doch nur eine Norm die eine Empfehlung ausspricht :wink:...



Das ist ja wie in Frankreich mit Ampeln und Verkehrsschildern. Alles nur Empfehlungen.


----------



## Heinileini (24 September 2020)

BUKO schrieb:


> Somit bräuchten wir keine Leitplanken mehr, kann ja jeder Auto fahren oder?


Doch, doch, bräuchten wir - und trotzdem werden sie immer häufiger durch gefährliche StahlBetonKonstruktionen ersetzt.


----------



## BUKO (24 September 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> @BUKO,
> 
> dass wolltest du doch mal sehen. Dein Statement dazu?



Richtig das wollte ich sehen, dass die bewegliche Leitung so sicher eingestuft wurde, ist falsch! 
Da es hier nur um eine Momentaufnahme handelt und nicht die ganze Lebensphase des Produktes betrachtet.
Eine geeignete Leitung an einer beweglichen stelle ist doch kein Freischein, daher weg von der Türe!


----------



## BUKO (24 September 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> OK, wir nähern uns also langsam von nicht zulässig
> ​


​
ja aus der Norm heraus gesprochen ist es nicht erlaubt!
Außerhalb der Norm kann doch jeder machen was er möchte, solange nichts passiert will auch keiner was von einem  daher die Empfehlung die Norm zu beachten!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 September 2020)

> Richtig das wollte ich sehen, dass die bewegliche Leitung so sicher eingestuft wurde, ist falsch!


Begründung?


----------



## Blockmove (24 September 2020)

BUKO schrieb:


> Richtig das wollte ich sehen, dass die bewegliche Leitung so sicher eingestuft wurde, ist falsch!
> Da es hier nur um eine Momentaufnahme handelt und nicht die ganze Lebensphase des Produktes betrachtet.
> Eine geeignete Leitung an einer beweglichen stelle ist doch kein Freischein, daher weg von der Türe!



Momentaufnahme und Lebensphase ... Jetzt wird es aber meines Erachtens absurd.


----------



## knabi (24 September 2020)

Ich sage es mal so: Ich bin ~30 Jahre im Job und habe sicher einige hundert kleine Schaltschränke mit in der Tür eingebauten Hauptschaltern gesehen, einige davon gebaut, viele geprüft und ein paar auch repariert. In dieser Zeit habe ich *NIE* auch nur einen Schrank gesehen, an dem es ein Problem mit der Türverdrahtung des Hauptschalters gegeben hätte.
Und klar ist natürlich auch: Wir reden von kleinen Schränken, die an einer kleinen Maschine hängen, nicht von Standverteilern mit einer Einspeisung von 250A. Das dort niemand einen Hauptschalter mit Türverdrahtung einsetzt, sollte klar sein. Aber alles, was sich im Bereich bis 16mm² abspielt, halte ich persönlich für völlig unproblematisch.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Blockmove (24 September 2020)

Die Diskussionen um den Türeinbau wird immer realitätfremder.
Über den Hauptschalter wird schon ewig diskutiert. Ich glaub da reichen 10 Jahre schon nicht mehr.

Vor einiger Zeit gab es die Diskussion über Energiezähler (Siemens PAC3200).
Der Messanschluß für Spannung sitzt bei uns auch vorm Hauptschalter.
Die Argumente für ein Verbot waren die gleichen wie beim Hauptschalter.

In meiner Altersenilität hatte ich geglaubt, dass eine Tür auch eine Fronttafel ist.
Nun hat mir jemand erklärt, dass eine Fronttafel fest mit den Schaltschrank verbunden ist und die Tür dann einen passenden Ausschnitt hat.

Irgendwie fällt mir da nur Lethal Weapon ein
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebPd2RMpEjo


----------



## der_schmuu (25 September 2020)

BUKO schrieb:


> Mit dieser Maßnahme soll neben den Risiko des elektrischen Schlages am Schalter selbst u.a. auch das Risiko eines Störlichtbogens minimiert werden. Im Allgemeinen geht man davon aus, dass die Anlage spannungsfrei ist, wenn die Netztrenneinrichtung auf AUS steht – aber an den Einspeiseklemmen der Netztrenneinrichtung steht die Versorgungsspannung immer noch an! Das Risiko einer Berührung oder eines Querkurzschlusses ist natürlich höher wenn der Hauptstrom in die Tür geführt wird als wenn der Hauptstrom in der Verdrahtungsebene im Schaltschrank verbleibt. Der Querschnitt spielt dabei eine andere Rolle...
> 
> Das ist die Begründung!
> 
> Gruß Buko



Wäre es dann nicht eigentlich völlig unerheblich ob der Hauptschalter in der Tür oder auf der Montageplatte verdrahtet ist? All diese fehler können doch genauso auf der Montageplatte entstehen.

Wäre dann nicht eigentlich die logischste Konsequenz den Hauptschalter komplett aus dem Schrank zu verbannen und außerhalb des Schrankes unterzubringen?



BUKO schrieb:


> Wenn selbst EATON einen Hauptschalter mit  Netztrenneinrichtung an der Türe nicht erlaubt, wieso wird hier noch  nach Schlupflöcher gesucht, die leider so nicht wirklich  existieren?


Hättest du hier vielleicht mal einen Link oder PDF wo Eaton dazu Stellung bezieht?
Bei meiner Nachfrage bei Eaton weiß man von der Aussage nichts, auch wenn das jetzt nicht all zu viel zu heißen hat.

gruß Schmuu


----------



## oliver.tonn (25 September 2020)

der_schmuu schrieb:


> Wäre es dann nicht eigentlich völlig unerheblich ob der Hauptschalter in der Tür oder auf der Montageplatte verdrahtet ist? All diese fehler können doch genauso auf der Montageplatte entstehen.


Ich sag mal nein, eine Tür wird ja auch mal bewegt und dadurch auch das Kabel, wenn auch im Falle einer Schaltschranktür eher selten, eine Montageplatte aber nicht.


----------



## knabi (25 September 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> D
> Vor einiger Zeit gab es die Diskussion über Energiezähler (Siemens PAC3200).
> Der Messanschluß für Spannung sitzt bei uns auch vorm Hauptschalter.
> Die Argumente für ein Verbot waren die gleichen wie beim Hauptschalter.
> ...



Ja, eine Fronttafel habe ich aber auch schon ewig nicht mehr gesehen. Die stammt eigentlich aus einer Zeit, als die Verdrahtung mit H07V-U gemacht wurde (NYA hieß die Leitung wohl damals) und deswegen nicht beweglich war.
Das Problem ist dabei, daß a) die Fronttafel Platz im Verteiler braucht und b) der Türausschnitt den Schutzgrad des Verteilers aufhebt.
Die PACs werden ja z.B. serienmäßig in den SIEMENS-Niederspannungshauptverteilungen SIVACON verbaut (die dürfen nur von speziell zertifizierten SIEMENS-Partnern zusammengeschraubt werden). Dort sitzen sie immer in den Türen.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## BUKO (25 September 2020)

der_schmuu schrieb:


> Wäre es dann nicht eigentlich völlig unerheblich ob der Hauptschalter in der Tür oder auf der Montageplatte verdrahtet ist? All diese fehler können doch genauso auf der Montageplatte entstehen.
> 
> Wäre dann nicht eigentlich die logischste Konsequenz den Hauptschalter komplett aus dem Schrank zu verbannen und außerhalb des Schrankes unterzubringen?
> 
> ...




Da es schon einige Beanstandungen bei Abnahmen z.B. durch den TÜV gab, wurde das Thema heiß beim DKE diskutiert (wie auch hier im Forum zu sehen ist).
Daher haben sie alle die gleiche Auffassung, dass in Türen nur Bedienteile und Steuerstromgeräte verbaut werden dürfen und keine Geräte die Hauptstrom führen! 
Damit soll z.B. eine Beschädigung der Hauptstromleiter durch die Bewegung der Tür verhindert werden. 
Der gern und viel verbaute Nockenschalter als Netztrenneinrichtung („Hauptschalter“) direkt in der Tür ist damit nicht normenkonform.

Habe dazu kein Link/PDF weil ich ebenso direkt nachgefragt habe und das nicht jeder MA das Thema kennt verwundert mich nicht, daher lieber nachfragen wer sich wirklich damit auskennt!
Im Allgemeinen und ebenso aus Datenschutz erwähne ich hier keine Namen.


----------



## Safety (25 September 2020)

Hallo BUKO, da dies wohl eine weitreichende und wichtige Frage ist, denke ich mir es sollte wohl eine öffentliche Stellungnahme zu dem Thema geben, bitte verlinke doch die von Dir aufgeführten Dokumente. Die Norm DIN EN 60204-1 hat sich in dem Abschnitt 11.2.1 gegenüber der Vorgänger Norm nicht geändert.
Wenn man den Gedanken weiter verfolgt ist auch ein Hauptschalter, der auf der Montageplatte befestigt ist und mit einer Verlängerung zur Handhabe an die Tür geführt ist, laut Norm ausgeschlossen? Da ist doch dann aber kein höheres Risiko?
Auch ich habe versucht direkt von einem Mitglied des Normenausschlusses eine Antwort zu bekommen. Anfrage an Obmann wurde gestellt und es ist nicht so eindeutig wie Du es darstellst.
Aber warten wir ab was da nun offiziell kommt, ich denke es wird auf eine Risikobeurteilung und Begrenzung des Querschnittes hinauslaufen. Was auch Jahrzehnte lange Praxis darstellt. Mir sind auch keine diesbezüglichen Unfälle bekannt.
Abschließend finde ich die Diskussion gut.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 September 2020)

BUKO schrieb:


> Da es schon einige Beanstandungen bei Abnahmen z.B. durch den TÜV gab, wurde das Thema heiß beim DKE diskutiert (wie auch hier im Forum zu sehen ist).
> Daher haben sie alle die gleiche Auffassung, dass in Türen nur Bedienteile und Steuerstromgeräte verbaut werden dürfen und keine Geräte die Hauptstrom führen!
> Damit soll z.B. eine Beschädigung der Hauptstromleiter durch die Bewegung der Tür verhindert werden.
> Der gern und viel verbaute Nockenschalter als Netztrenneinrichtung („Hauptschalter“) direkt in der Tür ist damit nicht normenkonform.
> ...



TÜV ist doch erst einmal keine Normenstelle, also sind deren Aussagen nicht verbindlich.
Da es nicht in der Norm ausdrücklich niedergeschrieben ist, ist deren Diskussion wertlos
und *noch lange keine Norm*.



Blockmove schrieb:


> *Spannungsführende Leitung:*
> Gefahr: Stromschlag
> Maßnahmen: Fingerschutz, Kennzeichnung, eingeschränkter Personenkreis, Unterweisung
> 
> ...



Wenn wie hier in den aufgeführten Beispiel die Risikoanalyse ergeben hat,
das keine Gefahr besteht, ist doch alles bestens.
Wo ist den da eine Beschädigung der Leitung von der Tafel zu Tür, innerhalb
des Schrankes zu erwarten, durch gelegentliches öffnen und schließen?
Da ist die Zuleitung zum Schaltschrank doch wohl viel größeren Gefahren ausgeliefert!



BUKO schrieb:


> Die Norm ist eben nur eine Empfehlung wie man es machen kann und wenn doch anders, sollte es gut überlegt sein um nachhinein eine plausible Erklärung zu haben.
> Dabei sollte natürlich keine zusätzliche Gefahr entstehen.



Eine Empfehlung ist keine Verpflichtung, damit hast du selber alles gesagt!


----------



## BUKO (25 September 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> TÜV ist doch erst einmal keine Normenstelle, also sind deren Aussagen nicht verbindlich.
> Da es nicht in der Norm ausdrücklich niedergeschrieben ist, ist deren Diskussion wertlos
> und *noch lange keine Norm*.



Nochmals der TÜV hat das beanstandet und somit haben sich die Mitglieder von DKE zusammengesessen (Arbeitskreis AK225, der sich um die DIN EN 60204-1 kümmert) 
und wer nicht weiß,  was DKE ist, sollte mal Googlen. 

Da hat kein TÜV entschieden, die DKE hat es so entschieden!!!


----------



## Safety (25 September 2020)

Hallo, ich denke man soll hier nicht persönlich werden.
@Buko wo ist bzw. wo findet man die offizielle Stellungnahme zu dem Thema zur Entscheidung des DKE?
Das wäre für die Diskussion hier sehr wichtig!


----------



## BUKO (25 September 2020)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo, ich denke man soll hier nicht persönlich werden.
> @Buko wo ist bzw. wo findet man die offizielle Stellungnahme zu dem Thema zur Entscheidung des DKE?
> Das wäre für die Diskussion hier sehr wichtig!



Das ist bestimmt nicht meine Aufgabe, eine Stellungnahme von DKE zu präsentieren!
DGUV und DKE haben die selbe Meinung zum Fall Hauptschalter an der Türe.

Wir drehen uns im Kreis, ich bin hier raus...


----------



## Blockmove (25 September 2020)

BUKO schrieb:


> Nochmals der TÜV hat das beanstandet und somit haben sich die Mitglieder von DKE zusammengesessen (Arbeitskreis AK225, der sich um die DIN EN 60204-1 kümmert)
> und wer nicht weiß,  was DKE ist, sollte mal Googlen.
> 
> Da hat kein TÜV entschieden, die DKE hat es so entschieden!!!



Dann hätte ich jetzt gerne das entsprechende Protokoll des Arbeitskreises.
Mein letzter Kenntnissstand:
Es gab Diskussionen genau zu dem Thema mit 2 gegensätzlichen Forderungen:

Verbot des Türeinbaus, da Gefahr durch Beschädigung  der beweglichen Leiter
Türeinbau weiterhin erlauben, da langjährige gängige Praxis und keine Zahlen zu Unfällen vorliegen
Bislang keine eindeutige Entscheidung.
Es gibt einen Kompromissvorschlag über Ausführung / Beschränkungen (Querschnitte, Verlegung, Risikobeurteilung, usw.)


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 September 2020)

BUKO schrieb:


> Das ist bestimmt nicht meine Aufgabe, eine Stellungnahme von DKE zu präsentieren!
> DGUV und DKE haben die selbe Meinung zum Fall Hauptschalter an der Türe.
> 
> Wir drehen uns im Kreis, ich bin hier raus...



Alles klar. Wenn man nichts belegen kann dann wird auf Datenschutz verwiesen oder man ist raus. Warum steigt du denn überhaupt in die Diskussion ein. Ist doch auch nicht deine Aufgabe.

Kindisch sowas.


----------



## Safety (25 September 2020)

Hallo BUKO, keiner hier behauptet das Du eine Aufgabe zu erfüllen hast!
Nimm das doch nicht persönlich!
Es handelt sich hier um ein Diskussionsforum und es hilft immer, wenn die anderen Mitdiskutanten auch die von dem Gegenüber zitierten Dokumente sich beschaffen können.
Zu TÜV, DKE und DGUV, es handelt sich um eine EN Norm, allein können die schonmal gar nichts entscheiden. Sie können lediglich eine Umsetzungsempfehlung, Sichtweise oder Interpretation herausgegeben. Diese Norm gilt auch außerhalb von Deutschland.


----------



## BUKO (25 September 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Alles klar. Wenn man nichts belegen kann dann wird auf Datenschutz verwiesen oder man ist raus. Warum steigt du denn überhaupt in die Diskussion ein. Ist doch auch nicht deine Aufgabe.
> 
> Kindisch sowas.



Bitte an die DGUV und DKE wenden, ich bin hier nicht das Sprachrohr....
Nochmals ich muss hier nichts belegen, wo sind wir hier?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 September 2020)

BUKO schrieb:


> Bitte an die DGUV und DKE wenden, ich bin hier nicht das Sprachrohr....
> Nochmals ich muss hier nichts belegen, wo sind wir hier?



Du behauptest aber schon das es nicht Normgerecht ist,
obwohl es in der Norm nicht ausgeführt ist.

Du zitierst irgendwelche Ausschüsse, das dort etwas 
besprochen wurde, kannst aber kein belege vorbringen,
was da wirklich besprochen wurde.
Vielleicht waren es auch nur überlegungen und am Schluss
wurde festgelegt das alles bleibt wie es ist.

Dann ist ein spitzes Hinterfragen schon gerechtfertigt.

Du Schlussfolgerst ja auch spitz...


----------



## Safety (25 September 2020)

In einem Diskussionsforum. Ich verstehe Deine Reaktion nicht, warum teilst Du nicht einen Link oder schreibst das Du auch keine offiziellen Dokumente hast. Was daran ist so verwerflich?


----------



## BUKO (25 September 2020)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo BUKO, keiner hier behauptet das Du eine Aufgabe zu erfüllen hast!
> Nimm das doch nicht persönlich!
> Es handelt sich hier um ein Diskussionsforum und es hilft immer, wenn die anderen Mitdiskutanten auch die von dem Gegenüber zitierten Dokumente sich beschaffen können.
> Zu TÜV, DKE und DGUV, es handelt sich um eine EN Norm, allein können die schonmal gar nichts entscheiden. Sie können lediglich eine Umsetzungsempfehlung, Sichtweise oder Interpretation herausgegeben. Diese Norm gilt auch außerhalb von Deutschland.



Das ist vielen hier klar denke ich mal, daher habe ich auch gesagt, kann doch jeder machen was er will. 
Nur sollte jemand die großen Firmen erklären, die dann wegen dem Hauptschalter an der Türe keine Abnahme mehr machen.
Daher sind die meisten gezwungen die Änderung durchzuführen, daher rede ich aus eigener Erfahrung und nicht einfach aus der Norm heraus.

Klar wenn eine kleine Firma angeliefert wird, interessiert das denen nicht wirklich, aber bei einer großen Firma hat man für jede Stelle einen Fachmann oder besser gesagt einen 
Experten (wie die meisten Personen hier schon schön gelobt habt) die dann sowas wie ein Hauptschalter nicht mehr akzeptieren. 

Und die besagten Experten sind frisch aus der UNI raus und meinen zu wissen was Sache ist, daher DANKE an alle Personen die seit über 20-30 Jahre dabei sind 
und aus Erfahrung heraus argumentieren können! Leider sitzen am langen Hebel dann doch andere....


----------



## BUKO (25 September 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Du behauptest aber schon das es nicht Normgerecht ist,
> obwohl es in der Norm nicht ausgeführt ist.
> 
> Du zitierst irgendwelche Ausschüsse, das dort etwas
> ...




Und Nochmals: 
_Kapitel 11.2.1
_[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif]_Geräte, außer solche für Bedienung, Anzeige, Messung und Kühlung, dürfen nicht an Türen und an abnehmbaren
Zugangsabdeckungen von Gehäusen angebracht sein._

Zur Bedienung gehört kein Hauptschalter mit integrierte Netztrenneinrichtung und das hat IFA und DKE entschieden, bitte selber nachfragen, Danke!

Also ist meine Aussage mit "nicht Normgerecht" nicht falsch.[/FONT]


----------



## JesperMP (25 September 2020)

Zum Thema, ob ein Türmontierter Hauptschalter oder getrennte Leistungsteil und Bedienungsteile sichere sind, sehe ich dies:

Bei der Türmontierter Hauptschalter gibt es ein Risiko dass das Kabel oder die Leitungen durch die Türbewegung beschädigt wird. 
Ist klar.

Bei die getrennte Leistungsteile auf der Montageplatte und Bedienungsteiel in der Tür gibt es aber zusätsliche Risiken mit die Kraftübertragung zwischen die zwei Teile. 
Entweder wird es beschädigt (weil Plastik !) und die Stellung von den Bedienungsteil stimmt nicht mehr mit die Leistungsteil.
Oder, die Tür ist nicht völlig zu, und da ist kein ordentlichen Eingriff zwischen die zwei Teile.

Wir verwenden Reperaturschalter im Feld, ich denke die Thematik ist genau dieselbe als für Hauptschalter in der Steuerschrank.
Bei diesen Reperaturschalter ist es genau ein wahren Problem mit die defekte Bedienteile, oder die kästen sind nicht ordentlich gesammelt wobei die Teile nicht eingriff haben.

Zum Thema Definition von "Bedienelement".
Ich bin der Meinung dass ein Schalter der Leistung schaltet ist ein Bedienelement genau wie ein Schalter der nur ein Signal schaltet. 

Aber ob es so gemeint ist in der Norm weis ich nicht.


----------



## Blockmove (25 September 2020)

@BUKO
wie schon gesagt: Nimm es nicht persönlich.
Hier sind auch viele von großen Firmen / Konzernen aktiv, die entsprechend in der Branche vernetzt sind.
Wenn man nun bei Herstellern und / oder bei seinen Kontakten bei TÜV nachfragt und als Info bekommt, dass ihnen aktuell kein Beschluß bekannt ist,
dann darfst du dich nicht wundern, dass von dir Quellenangaben  gefordert werden.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## BUKO (25 September 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> @BUKO
> wie schon gesagt: Nimm es nicht persönlich.
> Hier sind auch viele von großen Firmen / Konzernen aktiv, die entsprechend in der Branche vernetzt sind.
> Wenn man nun bei Herstellern und / oder bei seinen Kontakten bei TÜV nachfragt und als Info bekommt, dass ihnen aktuell kein Beschluß bekannt ist,
> ...



Quellenangaben habe ich ja, DKE und IFA - bitte dort selber nachfragen, Danke.


----------



## Faceman (26 September 2020)

BUKO schrieb:


> Quellenangaben habe ich ja, DKE und IFA - bitte dort selber nachfragen, Danke.



Passender kann ich es nicht sagen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6K0pN19Hl38&feature=youtu.be&t=410


----------



## Benjamin (28 September 2020)

BUKO schrieb:


> Quellenangaben habe ich ja, DKE und IFA - bitte dort selber nachfragen, Danke.



Und ich Trottel mache mir immer die Arbeit bei Quellenangaben solch überflüssige Informationen wie Autor, Titel und Ausgabe hinzuzufügen. 

Aber zurück zum Thema:
Ich schaue hier immer einmal wieder in den Thread rein. Gibt es eigentlich noch jemanden außer @BUKO, der hier die Meinung vertrittt, dass ein Hauptschalter auf der Tür nicht zulässig ist? Das wäre auch für mich eine komplett neue Aussage. Pratktische Überlegungen wie Leiterquerschnitte, Probleme mit Türantriebsgestängen und Ähnlichem einmal hinten angestellt.


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (28 September 2020)

Also ich hatte mal den Fall das der TÜV den Hauptschalter an der Tür nicht wollte. Der Schaltschrank war mit den Comfortsystem vom Rittal zum öffnen gebaut worden. Lösung war Umbau auf Schaltschrankschlüssel oder Schließzylinder ran. 
Komischerweise wollte er das nur im Einspeisefeld so haben. 
Ansonsten bis 63 A ca. Meine erste Wahl weil ich mir dan nie den Kopf  an der scheis doofen Stange  anbauen kann. Oder Kunden die Verriegelung aufzwicken weil ich kann die Tür  nicht öffnen. Ach ja und hab schon Kunden gehabt die rissen die Stange aus dem hauptschalter raus und wunderten sich warum die Türe  nicht zugeht.... da war die Stange dann im Hauptschalter dann reingedrückt worden. Und zwar fast bis zur Phase durch.


----------



## Kabeläffle (28 September 2020)

SPS-Bitschubser schrieb:


> Ach ja und hab schon Kunden gehabt die rissen die Stange aus dem hauptschalter raus und wunderten sich warum die Türe nicht zugeht.... da war die Stange dann im Hauptschalter dann reingedrückt worden. Und zwar fast bis zur Phase durch.


Dieser Fall muss natürlich in der Gefährdungsbeurteilung auch berücksichtigt werden… *ROFL*


----------



## Blockmove (28 September 2020)

SPS-Bitschubser schrieb:


> Oder Kunden die Verriegelung aufzwicken weil ich kann die Tür  nicht öffnen. Ach ja und hab schon Kunden gehabt die rissen die Stange aus dem hauptschalter raus und wunderten sich warum die Türe  nicht zugeht.... da war die Stange dann im Hauptschalter dann reingedrückt worden. Und zwar fast bis zur Phase durch.



Diese bescheuerte Betätigung nervt mich auch immer.
Beste Lösung war - meines Erachtens - der Fronttafeleinbau mit dem passenden Ausschnitt in der Tür.
Aber da kam auch schon die Aussage, dass dies nicht zulässig sei, da dadurch die Schutzklasse nicht mehr erfüllt ist.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 September 2020)

Deshalb machen wahrscheinlich die AMIs den Einarmigen Banditen in den Schrank.


----------



## formulator (28 September 2020)

Anbei eine Seite aus einer Präsentation der DEKRA von einem Kongress im süddeutschen Raum:



Ist dies anders zu verstehen, als dass Netztrenneinrichtungen nicht in der Türe verbaut werden dürfen?

Grüße
formulator


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 September 2020)

formulator schrieb:


> Anbei eine Seite aus einer Präsentation der DEKRA von einem Kongress im süddeutschen Raum:
> Anhang anzeigen 51164
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du nur das Foto oder auch eine Begründung?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 September 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Hast du nur das Foto oder auch eine Begründung?



Das ist ja langsam wie auf dem Basar, wer zaubert noch etwas aus der Tasche


----------



## Blockmove (28 September 2020)

So wie es in der Dekra-Präsentation zu sehen ist, passt es auch nicht:

Leitungen vor dem Hauptschalter nicht gekennzeichnet
Gemeinsame Verlegung von zu- und abgehenden Leitungen


Wir kennzeichnen die Leitungen vor dem Hauptschalter mit gelben Puschierschlauch und verlegen zu- und abgehende Leitungen getrennt.
Wurde bislang nicht beanstandet


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 September 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das ist ja langsam wie auf dem Basar, wer zaubert noch etwas aus der Tasche



und DEKRA ist auch kein Herausgeber von Normen.
Wenn jeder Verein eine Veranstaltung macht, was er nicht gut
findet und das dann zur Inoffiziellen-Quasi-Norm Deklariert, 
wird es in Zukunft schwer.


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (28 September 2020)

Darf man den Hauptschalter an der Seitenwand montieren?
Diese Lösung  sieht man auch öfters  ...
Aber solange die Normen nur im Auge des Betrachters liegen, meine ich ist es immer noch Stand der Technik.


----------



## BUKO (28 September 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> und DEKRA ist auch kein Herausgeber von Normen.
> Wenn jeder Verein eine Veranstaltung macht, was er nicht gut
> findet und das dann zur Inoffiziellen-Quasi-Norm Deklariert,
> wird es in Zukunft schwer.



Also dann sagen wir mal alle DANKE an DEKRA ;-)
Das bestätigt meine Erkenntnis, die ich seit paar Wochen habe.

Daher in Kurzfassung vom Jahr 2013:



DEKRA bemängelt den Hauptschalter an der Schaltschranktüre.
DKE wird vom Maschinenhersteller informiert was eigentlich jetzt richtig ist.
DKE setzt sich in Verbindung mit der IFA, die das ebenso sieht wie DEKRA.
DKE prüft die Sachlage "Ist ein Hauptschalter ein Gerät für die Bedienung einer Maschine?"
Ergebnis vom Unterkomitee "Schutz gegen elektrischen Schlag"  =   Ansicht der Experten ist es kein Gerät für die Bedienung der Maschine.
Somit dürfen Hauptschalter mit Netztrenneinrichtung laut Norm 60204-1 (11.2.1) nicht mehr an Türen angebracht werden.
Ein der größten Unternehmen hat dieses schreiben von 2013 gesehen und dies jetzt bemängelt, ich betone erst nach 7 Jahren. Alle Hauptschalter dürfen demnach nicht mehr an Türen angebracht werden.

Die Mitarbeiter von diesem Unternehmen wissen es, werden hier aber leider kein Senf dazu geben, weil schweigen ist besser als mit uns darüber zu diskutieren. Daher bin ich bewusst die Richtung des Unternehmens gegangen, dass ein Hauptschalter nicht an der Türe bleiben darf und durfte mir dann zurecht was anhören. Daher auch meine persönliche Anfrage nochmals bei EATON, DKE usw. mit dem Ergebnis was euch schon bekannt ist.

Meine eigene persönliche Meinung: Der Hauptschalter muss an der Türe bleiben, PUNKT ENDE!!!!!​
So und jetzt, was wäre die Lösung zum Problem?


----------



## Gleichstromer (28 September 2020)

Mein Lösungsvorschlag:

Verwendung von separaten Leitungen NSHTÖU-J, Trommelflex-PUR, Cordaflex, Semoflex o. ä. mit entsprechend massiver Abfangung an Türe und Montageplatte inkl. Kabelstrumpf für Zuleitung / Abgang zur Vermeidung von Quer-/Aderschlüssen, da das wöchentlich mehrmalige Öffnen einer Türe einen eine Leitung mechanisch hochbeanspruchenden Einsatz darstellt.

Zudem kurzfristige Umrüstung aller in Schranktüren eingebauten Hauptschalter (Bestandsschutz ist ja nicht mehr), da die Gesamtheit dieser aufgrund ihrer enormen Anzahl ein unabwägbares Gefahrenpotential darstellt, wovon sicherlich jeder, der schonmal eine Schaltschranktüre mit eingebautem Hauptschalter geöffnet hat, ein Lied singen kann. 

Nach 13 Thread-Seiten zu dem Thema kann ich nur noch ironisch ...


----------



## escride1 (29 September 2020)

BUKO schrieb:


> So und jetzt, was wäre die Lösung zum Problem?



Keine Hauptschalter mehr anbauen, Loch mit Kantenschutz durch die Türe, flexibles Kabel dran, Stecker drauf, Spaß haben, denn Kabel+Stecker sind erlaubt


----------



## formulator (29 September 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Hast du nur das Foto oder auch eine Begründung?



Leider habe ich die Begründung nicht mehr parat. Mir blieb nur das Ergebnis im Gedächtnis haften: Keinen Hauptschalter direkt in der Türe verbauen!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 September 2020)

formulator schrieb:


> Leider habe ich die Begründung nicht mehr parat. Mir blieb nur das Ergebnis im Gedächtnis haften: Keinen Hauptschalter direkt in der Türe verbauen!



Vielleicht führt das ja zu solchen Annahmen, das etwas Verboten ist was es 
unter Umständen nicht ist.
Da findet das einer von Verein "TÜV" nicht gut, gibt das an einen vom Verein "Dekra"
weiter und so verbreitet sich das dann wie ein Virus.

Dann schaff ich mal ein neues Kunstwort "Vorschriften-Pandemie", diese Virus verbreitet
sich durch Annahmen, die nicht in Normen Fixiert sind. Sehr, sehr Ansteckend.
Da hilft es nur einen Mund-Nasen-Schutz vor den Augen zu spannen und einen in die
Ohren zu stopfen.


----------



## BUKO (29 September 2020)

Erste mögliche konstruktive Maßnahme ist ja, den Hauptschalter von Anfang an nicht an der Türe zu montieren, so schätze ich die Denkweise der Herren/Damen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 September 2020)

BUKO schrieb:


> Erste mögliche konstruktive Maßnahme ist ja, den Hauptschalter von Anfang an nicht an der Türe zu montieren, so schätze ich die Denkweise der Herren/Damen.



Ich Persönlich finde das eigentlich ja auch nicht so gut, habe 
es allerdings auch schon selber ausgeführt und kenne das von
vielen Hunderten Maschinen von unterschiedlichen Maschinenbauern.
Wenn man es wie "Blockmove" ausgeführt hat durchführt finde ich
es auch nicht verwerflich. 
Für mich ist ein Hauptschalter Grundsätzlich auch ein Bedienelement
und das lässt die Norm ja zu.


----------



## Captain Future (29 September 2020)

Für mich spricht nichts gegen den Einbau eines Hauptschalter in die Tür bei Kleinsteuerungen und kleinen Schaltschränken.
Bei größeren Anlagen ist auch oft mehr Platz vorhanden wo der Hauptschalter auf die Montageplatte kommt oder der Hauptschalter einen eigenen Schrank für die Einspeisung der Anlage hat.

Und eine Norm ist grundsätzlich freiwillig. Normen sind nicht bindend. Also muß die nichts zulassen....


----------



## M4dMike (5 September 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab hier gerade das gleiche Thema auf dem Tisch liegen. Ein großer deutscher Kunde fordert im September 2020 folgendes:



> KundeX wurde durch ein Schreiben der DKE (Deutschen Kommission Elektrotechnik Elektronik Informationstechnik in DIN und VDE) in Kenntnis gesetzt, dass der Einbau von Hauptschaltern in Schaltschranktüren bewertet wird.
> Gemäß der Norm DIN EN 60204-1 ist der Einbau von Hauptschaltern in der Schaltschranktür verboten.
> Das Institut für Arbeitsschutz der DGUV und externe Sachverständige der Fa. Mebedo folgen dieser Festlegung.
> KundeX sieht daher die Notwendigkeit, die bisher bei KundeX in der Breite gelebte und durch die KundennormY gedeckte Praxis, dass der Hauptschaltereinbau bis 63 A (und nach Abstimmung sogar bis 100 A) in der Türe zulässig ist, abzustellen.



Seit dem Letzten Beitrag ist schon etwas Zeit vergangen, inzwischen hat der DKE im Oktober 2021 eine Verlautbarung dazu veröffentlicht:
https://www.dke.de/de/arbeitsfelder/industry/news/einbau-von-schaltgeraeten-in-schaltschranktueren
Darin wird jedoch weder das angebliche Verbot bestätigt, noch benannt ob eine Netztrenneinrichtung als Bedienelement gilt oder nicht.

Mein Chef frägt mich mit dem Hintergrund ob wir das nicht auf alle unsere Produkte anwenden müssten?
Hat sich zufällig in der vergangenen Zeit noch wer anders mit dem Thema auseinander setzen müssen und kann etwas dazu beitragen?

Viele Grüße, Mike

(Edit: Zitat-Funktion genutzt)


----------



## DennisBerger (5 September 2022)

old_willi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> man kann einen Hauptschalter überall hinbauen wo er zugänglich ist. Wenn er hinter einer Schranktüre (ohne Türkupplung ) sitzt darf er nur nicht Not-Aus Funktion haben.


wo steht das und mit welcher Begründung?

edit: eben gesehen, dass das thema schon etwas älter ist ...2005 ....


----------



## DennisBerger (5 September 2022)

M4dMike schrieb:


> Seit dem Letzten Beitrag ist schon etwas Zeit vergangen, inzwischen hat der DKE im Oktober 2021 eine Verlautbarung dazu veröffentlicht:
> https://www.dke.de/de/arbeitsfelder/industry/news/einbau-von-schaltgeraeten-in-schaltschranktueren
> Darin wird jedoch weder das angebliche Verbot bestätigt, noch benannt ob eine Netztrenneinrichtung als Bedienelement gilt oder nicht.


jeden einzelnen Punkt dieser "Liste" kann man anhand der geforderten Risikoanalyse entkräftigen  weil
zb Kabel in speziellen Schläuchen geschützt gelegt, Kabelquerschnitt zb maximal 4qmm, Hauptschalter berührungssicher abgedeckt sind,  kabel zugentlastet gelegt sind, kabel die nach Hauptschalter "aus" Spannung führen besonders gekennzeichnet sind, schaltschranktüren nicht ständig bewegt werden, Gangbreite ist erfüllt.    usw...
daraus ergibt sich zb dass man Hauptschalter bis zb 32A in Türen ohne Gefährdung einbauen kann... oder auch größere....

Ein Verbot lese ich da nicht raus. Zudem Hauptschalter sehr wohl Bedienelemente sind,.. zb auch fürs Putzen der Anlage ausgeschaltet und gegen Wiedereinschalten gesichert werden (anlagenabhängig)



> Bei vollständiger Berücksichtigung der o.g. Aspekte und ggf. weiterer, anwendungsabhängiger Einflussfaktoren ergibt sich eine deutliche Begrenzung der Dimension o. g. Schaltgeräte hinsichtlich Abmessung, Gewicht, Bemessungsspannung, -leistung und -strom.
> 
> Der Hersteller der elektrischen Ausrüstung hat eine Risikobeurteilung durchzuführen und zu dokumentieren.


Dass man sich vorher Gedanken machen sollte ist klar, aber o.g. Punkte sehe ich als Planer und Elektrofachkraft als normal an, dass man diese beachtet.


alle paar Jahre muss irgendeiner die sau neu durchs dorf treiben und denken mal wieder was ändern zu müssen..


----------



## M4dMike (5 September 2022)

DennisBerger schrieb:


> wo steht das und mit welcher Begründung?
> 
> edit: eben gesehen, dass das thema schon etwas älter ist ...2005 ....


Kurz zur Einordnung:

DIN EN 60204-1:2019-06 Absatz 5.3.5 Netztrenneinrichtungen:


> Die Bedienvorrichtung (z.B. ein Handgriff) der Netztrenneinrichtung muss außerhalb der Umhüllung der elektrischen Ausrüstung angeordnet sein."
> Die Bedienvorrichtung der Netztrenneinrichtung muss leicht zugänglich ... sein.





> Wenn die externe Bedienvorrichtung nicht für eine Handlung im Notfall vorgesehen ist:
> - darf eine zusätzliche Abdeckung oder Tür, z.B. als Schutz gegen Umwelteinflüsse oder mechanische Beschädigung, die leicht und ohne Verwendung eines Schlüssels oder Werkzeugs geöffnet werden kann, vorgesehen werden.


(Edit: Zitat-Funktion genutzt)


----------



## DennisBerger (5 September 2022)

"Die Bedienvorrichtung (z.B. ein Handgriff) der Netztrenneinrichtung muss außerhalb der Umhüllung der elektrischen Ausrüstung angeordnet sein."
Die Bedienvorrichtung der Netztrenneinrichtung muss leicht zugänglich ... sein."
ja der hauptschalter in gelb/rot erfüllt das alles..
zudem sind an der Anlage (je nach Größe) mehrere leicht zugängliche Not-Aus Taster vorhanden.
sehe da ebenfalls kein Verbot, dass man  gelb/rote Hauptschalter  in Schaltschränke einbauen kann.


----------



## Maagic7 (5 September 2022)

Mittlerweile ist die Schaltgeräteanordung ein Kapitel nach vorne gewandert. Nicht mehr 12 sonder 11

DIN EN60204-1 2109-06
11 Schaltgeräte: Anordnung, Befestigung und Gehäuse
11.2 Anordnung und Befestigung
Geräte, außer solche für Bedienung, Anzeige, Messung und Kühlung, dürfen nicht an Türen und an abnehmbaren Zugangsabdeckungen von Gehäusen angebracht sein.

Das Hauptschalterproblem wurde in der Zeitschrift DE Nr. 22/2006 behandelt. Der Online-Artikel ist leider nur mit DE-Abbo zugänglich.






						Netztrenneinrichtung in einer Schaltschranktür - elektro.net - elektro.net
					

Bei uns kommt es immer wieder zu Diskussionen zwischen Instandhaltung, Arbeitsvorbereitung und Maschinenlieferanten, ob der Hauptschalter...




					www.elektro.net
				




ich zitiere hier ausschnittsweise das Wichtigste aus der Antwort von W. Hörmann


> Eine Empfehlung – wie es sie in früheren Ausgaben der DIN EN 60204-1
> (VDE 0113-1) gab –, die Netztrenneinrichtung an der Seite des Schaltschrankes
> anzuordnen, existiert nicht mehr.


...


> Es besteht allerdings die Forderung, dass Schaltgeräte so angebracht sein müssen, dass
> deren Bedienung und Instandhaltung von der Vorderseite erleichtert wird. Somit bleibt in erster Linie nur die
> Befestigung der Netztrenneinrichtung an einer vorderseitigen Festblende oder eine
> Befestigung an der Montageplatte in Verbindung mit einer Türkupplung übrig.


...


> Anders als von Ihren Lieferanten behauptet, muss die Handhabeeinrichtung
> an der Türe nicht so verriegelt sein, dass sich die Türe nur bei ausgeschalteter
> Netztrenneinrichtung öffnen lässt. Eine solche Forderung wäre nur dann zu
> erfüllen, wenn der Abschnitt 6.2.2 b) von DIN EN 60204-1 (VDE 0113
> ...


...


> Ein generelles Verbot gibt es sicher nicht, da man – auch im Sinne der Europäi-
> schen Richtlinien – von Normen abweichen darf, wenn die gleiche Sicherheit
> auf andere Weise erfüllt wird. Außerdem gibt es auch in der für Schaltschrän-
> ke / Schaltgerätekombinationen relevanten Norm DIN EN 60439-1 (VDE
> ...


----------



## Maagic7 (5 September 2022)

Ergänzung



> Bei der jetzigen Normenfestlegung, keine Betriebsmittel an den Türen zu
> befestigen, handelt es sich um eine etwas praxisfremde Festlegung. Die Mitarbei-
> ter des Normenkomitee K225 nahmen eine Interpretation in die von ihnen erar-
> beitete und veröffentlichte VDE-Schriftenreihe Nr. 26 »Elektrische Ausrüstung
> ...


----------



## Maagic7 (5 September 2022)

In der aktuellen Auflage 7. der VDE Schriftenreihe Nr.26 von 2018
ist das nicht mehr auf Seite 150, sondern ab Seite 305 zu finden.
Auf Hauptschalter im Türeinbau wird da nicht mehr explizit eingegangen.

Wenn man alles zusammen nimmt: Gewicht, Beweglichkeit der Tür ...
dann ist das wohl so wie es die meisten machen bis 63A (16mm², 25mm² Kabel)
wohl kein Problem. Darüber muss man sich schon  Gedanken machen, wie man das
sauber und sicher hinbekommt.


----------



## M4dMike (6 September 2022)

Danke für die Infos aus dem Artikel Maagic7!

Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher ob das so noch alles aktuell ist, wie du schon gesagt hast wurde die Norm ja mittlerweile neu aufgelegt und der Artikel ist doch schon von 2006.
Ich hab gerade noch einmal in die Änderungen geschaut, da ist jedoch nichts direkt bezüglich Netztrenneinrichtungen/Anordnungen gelistet.

Hier hast du mit Sicherheit nur nen Zahlendreher drin und meinst die DIN EN 60204-1:2019-06 oder?


Maagic7 schrieb:


> DIN EN60204-1 2109-06




Ich hab bei meiner Recherche noch folgendes hier gefunden:


> *CONCLUSIONS
> It is therefore not legally permissible to install the power disconnector directly on the door of the switchboard*.
> https://www.gt-engineering.it/en/Insights/disconnector-switch (01.08.2022)


Mit folgender Begründung:
Laut Absatz 11.2.1 sind nur Bediengeräte usw. in der Türe zulässig mit dem Hintergrund dass nur Steuerstromkreise und nicht Laststromkreisen der zusätzlichen mech. Belastung aussetzen soll (da solche diese besser ab können?)

Meine Hoffnung war ja dass evtl jemand aus ner Firma wo das so gelebt wird mitliest und Einsicht in die Denkweise/Entscheidungsfindung geben kann ^^'


----------



## Blockmove (7 September 2022)

@M4dMike 
Wir haben uns sehr, sehr lange damit beschäftigt.
Die internen Diskussion waren mind. so kontrovers wie hier.
Unser Fazit:
Wenn man den Hauptschalter NICHT in die Tür einbaut, dann ist das sicher nicht falsch und verstößt nicht gegen die Norm.
Da Normen letztlich aber nur Empfehlungen sind, halten wir es bis 63A auch für vertretbar den Hauptschalter bei unseren Anlagen in die Tür einzubauen. Aber das ist unsere Entscheidung und Festlegung.


----------



## s_kraut (8 September 2022)

Weil es oft überhaupt gar nicht möglich ist, einen Hauptschalter in die Seitenwand einzubauen (weil der Schrank in einem Schaltraum angereiht aufgebaut werden muss), ist die Lösung meiner Wahl die, die im Beitrag #139 auch über @Maagic7 vom W.Hörmann nahegelegt wird:
eine Befestigung an der Montageplatte in Verbindung mit einer Türkupplung


Maagic7 schrieb:


> eine Befestigung an der Montageplatte in Verbindung mit einer Türkupplung


Kein Stress für die Kabel, kein Gewicht an der Tür, die Tür kann beliebig oft geöffnet und geschlossen werden - sauber gelöst.


----------



## knabi (12 September 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> die Tür kann beliebig oft geöffnet und geschlossen werden - sauber gelöst.


Das ist oftmals gerade bei kleinen Hauptschaltern auf der Montageplatte das Problem - die frickeligen Türkupplungskonstruktionen, die bei der erst besten Gelegenheit verbiegen und dann nie wieder richtig in Position kommen.
Bei größeren Schaltern ist die Mechanik ausgereifter und stabiler.


----------



## Blockmove (12 September 2022)

knabi schrieb:


> Das ist oftmals gerade bei kleinen Hauptschaltern auf der Montageplatte das Problem - die frickeligen Türkupplungskonstruktionen, die bei der erst besten Gelegenheit verbiegen und dann nie wieder richtig in Position kommen.


Genau das hat uns auch dazu bewogen kleinere Hauptschalter weiterhin in die Tür einzubauen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 September 2022)

Wir machen das inzwischen so das wir das Gestänge mit
ein Blech noch einmal abfangen.


----------



## M4dMike (7 Oktober 2022)

Danke auch für die anderen Rückmeldungen.
Ich möchte das Thema von meiner Seite aus abschließen und hier noch kurz die Antwort vom DKE auf meine Anfrage teilen (09.2022):


> Sehr geehrter Herr ...,
> eigentlich ist der Text in der Norm eindeutig, jedoch kamen immer wieder entsprechende Anfragen zu diesem Thema, was zu der, Ihnen bekannten, Verlautbarung geführt hat.
> 
> Fakt ist, dass, aufgrund einer Risikobeurteilung von den strengen Anforderungen abgewichen werden darf.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Oktober 2022)

M4dMike schrieb:


> Danke auch für die anderen Rückmeldungen.
> Ich möchte das Thema von meiner Seite aus abschließen und hier noch kurz die Antwort vom DKE auf meine Anfrage teilen (09.2022):


Was ist den DKE, welche Norm meint er wo es steht und welche Fünf Punkte meint er?


----------



## M4dMike (7 Oktober 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Was ist den DKE, welche Norm meint er wo es steht und welche Fünf Punkte meint er?



steht weiter oben im Thread 

Beitrag im Thema 'hauptschalter Türeinbau zulässig?' https://www.sps-forum.de/threads/hauptschalter-türeinbau-zulässig.3003/post-844515


----------



## Blockmove (8 Oktober 2022)

M4dMike schrieb:


> Danke auch für die anderen Rückmeldungen.
> Ich möchte das Thema von meiner Seite aus abschließen und hier noch kurz die Antwort vom DKE auf meine Anfrage teilen (09.2022):


Erfreulicherweise mussten in dem Fall die Lobbyisten im DKE zurückrudern.
Die Arbeitsweise der DKE wird ja oft von den eigenen Experten kritisch gesehen.


----------

